

Show HN: Take Off 2014 non-profit tech conference in Europe - madflo
http://takeoffconf.com/2014

======
madflo
We are based in Lille, a close stop from London (90min), Brussels (30min) and
Paris (50min).

All the talks are in English and we will have a great selection of Belgian
beers :-) (and alcohol free beverages).

More information : [https://github.com/robink/take-off-conf-convince-your-
boss/b...](https://github.com/robink/take-off-conf-convince-your-
boss/blob/master/convince_your_boss_en.md)

------
justincormack
Too many conflicting events around Fosdem! Already booked for Monkigras in
London [http://monkigras.com/](http://monkigras.com/)

------
lzm
This might be a little offtopic, but where can I find a list of tech
conferences in Europe for the next month? I'll be in the Netherlands during
the first week of february.

~~~
chestnut-tree
Lanyrd is probably your best bet. You can search their listings by topic or
country [http://lanyrd.com/conferences/](http://lanyrd.com/conferences/)

Here's their listings for the Netherlands
[http://lanyrd.com/places/netherlands/](http://lanyrd.com/places/netherlands/)

~~~
lzm
Thank you! FOSDEM 2014 in Brussels looks particularly interesting.

------
acemtp
There's a few cool tech events and this one is really cool! Organized by dev
for dev! Can't wait to be there.

------
renaudd
I had the pleasure to attend this conference last year. Lots of great speakers
& very good organization !

------
bqst
One of the greatest tech conf in Europe, especially for front-end dev. See you
there :)

------
V1P
Less than two weeks before the show! So excited!

------
tibnou
Can't wait to be there !

------
orliesaurus
really stoked to be attending!

